# Fayetteville, NC - ID: 348 Gavin, M Young, Sable



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12062691

Cumberland Co AC, Gavin, YM Sable, Has one week here








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville, NC - Gavin YM Sable*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville, NC - Gavin YM Sable*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville, NC - Gavin YM Sable*

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville, NC - Gavin YM Sable*

Bump for Gavin....sitting so pretty! Trying to impress.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville, NC - Gavin YM Sable*

Will only have til 10/9


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville, NC - Gavin YM Sable*

Spoke to the shelter. They are having adoption day today. Said they'd call & let me know if he isn't adopted. They temp test dogs before placing for adoption so he must be a good boy.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville, NC - Gavin YM Sable*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville, NC - Gavin YM Sable*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville, NC - Gavin YM Sable*

Site was just updated and Gavin is not there; must have been adopted.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Fayetteville, NC - Gavin YM Sable*



> Originally Posted By: dogsaverSite was just updated and Gavin is not there; must have been adopted.


The shelter had adoption days over the weekend. When I called all lines were busy but they returned my call promptly. They said they would contact me if he was still available Monday but didn't hear from them so he must have found his new family. Their site says they allow out of state adoptions and transport to local vet. I was also told all dogs are temp tested before they are placed up for adoption. Seems like they work very hard to save dogs from euthanasia in an area that has more dogs than homes.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Fayetteville, NC - Gavin YM Sable*

I think we would all feel better if we knew for sure as we don't want to let him fall through the cracks. If someone who has been in contact with this shelter could call and make sure then we can move him.


----------

